# RDT Forums....



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Are you guys having issues like myself getting on the forum for Red Drum Tackle?


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

YEP, over a week now


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes,for some time now.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Arr-dee-tee*

Only 2 sites I've ever found to be more useless than RDT are Avon report and Georges.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

When I worked there we were never down like that, hard to find hi-tech help these days.. LOL... JAM


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

No disrespect meant to you JAM. RDT has been down a lot lately. Server, website??? Can't be good for business.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

fluctuates with their customer service


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

They are up and running at this moment.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I know if I lived in Buxton, you'd have a hard time finding me on the internet as well.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Latest fishing update was nov 8 but it's up.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

TreednNC said:


> fluctuates with their customer service


Where's my like button?


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Protip - don't use shared hosting for a forum.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

BrentH said:


> Protip - don't use shared hosting for a forum.


+1. Getting a good host that'll give you the proper firepower costs more, but it's worth it in the long run. Shared resources--even for a small forum--is nothing but a PITA. I should know: I brought down all my neighbors in the early days (10 years ago) when P&S was on shared hosting.


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

sand flea said:


> +1. Getting a good host that'll give you the proper firepower costs more, but it's worth it in the long run. Shared resources--even for a small forum--is nothing but a PITA. I should know: I brought down all my neighbors in the early days (10 years ago) when P&S was on shared hosting.


Ditto that. When I first got into web development, I used to host my clients sites on a shared account. No good, especially if they're physical servers the services are running on.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

dudeondacouch said:


> I know if I lived in Buxton, you'd have a hard time finding me on the internet as well.


If I lived in Buxton and had a business I wouldn't want my website crapping out every week...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ryan Y said:


> Where's my like button?


Come on now Ryan, drink some kool-aid.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I see they are down again. Getting to be the regular thing with them.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

wdbrand said:


> No disrespect meant to you JAM. RDT has been down a lot lately. Server, website??? Can't be good for business.


WD can't be a disrespect to me I have not worked for them for 4 years now, I manage the Roost Bait and Tackle and have not a single thing to do with RDT anymore..We are the Competition, so it can be good for business, our business.... I would not buy AN IceCube from that Man.. JMHO....

Teach's is NEVER DOWN, we were back up 5 days after the storm.. 

JAM


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

JAM said:


> WD can't be a disrespect to me I have not worked for them for 4 years now, I manage the Roost Bait and Tackle and have not a single thing to do with RDT anymore..We are the Competition, so it can be good for business, our business.... I would not buy AN IceCube from that Man.. JMHO....
> 
> Teach's is NEVER DOWN, we were back up 5 days after the storm..
> 
> JAM


Don't know how Dan does it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

To me FR&G gives a better feesh'n report anywho....


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> To me FR&G gives a better feesh'n report anywho....


Brain has always been good when I have delt with him.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Seems they started having issues when they swithed to the new forum format/brand. I have to agree, I like the RDT site, but down way to often...


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Better get some comments in quick fellows.They are up and running.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

surffshr said:


> *Brain* has always been good when I have delt with him.


Humm.....thinks that's Brian.....but he'd be flattered.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

dsurf said:


> Humm.....thinks that's Brian.....but he'd be flattered.


"A" before I except after r. forgot the rule thanks


----------

